# Face Mask Recommendation



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I think this is the correct forum but mods please move if not. Higher management came across an article about a potential risk from compost spores https://www.theguardian.com/science/2008/jun/13/medicalresearch

As I've got to turn our heaps this Easter and have a lung condition she has nagged me in to getting a face mask. I've had a quick look on Screwfix but not certain what type I need.

Any advice appreciated

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Get a decent paint sprayers mask. There are ones designed for disposable use when using 2K paints.

EDIT: like this... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gerson-2K-Paint-Respirator-Face-Mask-Smart-Repair/163631416960


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

You're ideally looking for an A2P3 R mask similar to the below

https://www.respiratorshop.co.uk/3m-4255-a2-p3-reusable-dust-mask-respirator.html

You'd need to be clean shaven and strictly speaking have a face fit test done to ensure the right size. This is normally done in something similar to a smoke hood with a special spray.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies it's given me some good info. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

